# 2 Good Films



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Two good films on tonight and me with no recorder ..... From Dusk Till Dawn on C4 .... just watching Satanica Pandemonium (Salma Hayek) strut her stuff to some great music







what an arse she has got









Just starting on ITV4 is a great film with Walter Matthau called Charley Varrick one of his best films IMO

Salma's finished time to turn over


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I need film recommlendations.

Preferably funny - but others ok

Long time since I been into films.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Dusk till Dawn an excellent movie. Clooney really hams it up and is funny. Have to agree with Salma being a bit special. Also loved her in Desperado and Once upon a Time in Mexico.

Runs a close second to my favourite Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Alas said:


> Dusk till Dawn an excellent movie. Clooney really hams it up and is funny. Have to agree with Salma being a bit special. Also loved her in Desperado and Once upon a Time in Mexico.
> 
> Runs a close second to my favourite Monica Bellucci.


Ta for that


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

There is a fantastic film being trailed for sometime this week, on Channel 4 I think -

Dead Mans Shoes, with Paddy Consadine

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0419677/

It's a very, VERY dark film and not particularly uplifting in some senses as it is essentially about Revenge. But is easily in my top 10. And IMHO Paddy Consadine is going to a very respected actor in the future (if he isn't already) and probably much known.

Mr C if you want funny - apart from Withnail and I (obviously







) - have a look at these two you may not have seen:-

1) Aussie film The Castle

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118826/

2) Great Yank film - if you have ever worked in an office environment - Office Space

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Jules said:


> Dead Mans Shoes.
> 
> Office Space.


Excellent films - some great performances in Office Space especially the office manager









Haven't seen The Castle but will give it a go.

Two of my favourites which I've recently re-watched:

Gangster No1 - one of the best 'London' gangster films.

The **** - Steve Martin's first film, a comedy classic.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

*******! I missed Dusk 'til Dawn!







I knew there was something good on but I forgot. Ended up watching Prime Suspect instead. I've heard mixed reviews about it but I'll go off the recommendations here.

I'll have to borrow it off my mate.

Andrew.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

dapper said:


> Jules said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Mans Shoes.
> ...


 absolutely with you on the **** Alan, I loved all of his early stuff, 'man with two brains' , 'all of me' etc.

talking of slapstick, the toilet sequence in 'dumb and dumber' still reduces me to tears.

not strictly comedy but very dry and super cool is 'Hell Boy', superb translation from the comic strip, letting the images tell the story and keeping the dialogue to what would fit in a bubble, wicked.

'Funny Bones', I love it. A real british film.

talking of which, if youve not seen 'life is sweet' recently Paul, well worth a watch.

Not done it for a while, revisit the pythons, "holy Grail" a classic "meaning of life" my fave.

if you dont mind subtitles, "Blanche" is kicking antoine de caunes at his best and Jose Garcia as an incredibly outrageous king louis, whoever did the subtitles is a genius as they have very little to with the original dialogue (which is mad french slang ) but are exactly the same sense and idea but in english slang.

think blackadder meets Zorro.

Oh and if you were ever into Black flag (if you werent you flippin well should have been) henry Rollins's spoken word stuff is out on dvd now, i saw him in Vegas, brilliant.

cheers

Andy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

foztex said:


> talking of slapstick, the toilet sequence in 'dumb and dumber' still reduces me to tears.
> 
> Andy


Me too Andy







in fact I think the whole film is a comedy masterpiece


----------

